# Radeon X800 Non-Pro/X800 XL/X850 Voltmods



## W1zzard (Feb 11, 2005)

This voltmod applies to:

X800 Non-Pro, X800 XL and X850 PCI-Express using PCB #A474
X850 AGP using PCB #A475

The blue Sapphire PCB has the same layout as the red ATI PCB, so it will work on all those models no matter which manufacturer.

Overview​



Mods to solder​





On most cards (like in our picture) there is no resistor installed in the VGPU location. 
Solder to both contacts of the empty pad then, otherwise solder to the contacts of the resistor.











Pencil mods​




If there is no resistor installed (like in our picture) you have to make a pencil bridge between the contacts of the empty solder pad, otherwise draw directly on the resistor.











Modifying the VID input of the VGPU controller​









The picture shows a card with VID code 01101, which is 1.35V.


----------

